# In case you weren't aware Though I am sure you are



## Epyoch (Mar 1, 2012)

CM9 Nightlies are out for the p930...maybe you guys can port it over to the spectrum...have fun!

http://get.cm/?device=p930


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

http://androidforums.com/spectrum-all-things-root/522953-rom-3-28-12-broken-out-spectrum-1-0-w-blitzkrieg-kernel.html

This just came out today. So far I've had no issues with it and it runs much better then stock. I've only found one issue, but that's because I was trying to mix and match software and it's better if I just didn't.


----------



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

just to confirm, this will run on a rooted spectrum?


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

You have to run it on a rooted spectrum. Root is required to get CWM Recovery, and CWM Recovery is required to install any rom. The rom itself come pre-rooted, but make sure to follow the posters instructions to the letter. Also, once you wipe your /data and dalvik-cache, it will take up to a minute to boot. It freaks most people out seeing the loading screen for that long.


----------



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm already rooted, running michaelsons rom. I was asking if the cm9 nightlies were flash able for the spectrum yet.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

What CM9 nightlies? The only one that I'm aware that is even close is the Nitro and if you flashed that onto your phone you're looking at an insta-brick.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

CM9 is HIGHLY incompatable with most devices, so it'll take some work to get the HALs for the hardware to jive with the software. The main obstacle is getting a good device repo, since there is no repo online for the Revo, which is our closest device (the Spectrum is the bryce2, the Revo is the bryce). I've got a CM7 build that flashes, but it boots to a gray screen, so it's not quite there.


----------



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> CM9 is HIGHLY incompatable with most devices, so it'll take some work to get the HALs for the hardware to jive with the software. The main obstacle is getting a good device repo, since there is no repo online for the Revo, which is our closest device (the Spectrum is the bryce2, the Revo is the bryce). I've got a CM7 build that flashes, but it boots to a gray screen, so it's not quite there.


Gotcha thank you. Either way I'm looking forward to new development on the spectrum.


----------

